# iPod mal reconnu sur Mac



## Seingalt (30 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un souci avec un iPod Nano 4G, et après quelques recherches sur le net je n'ai pas trouvé de solution.
Il s'agit de l'iPod de mon fils, normalement synchronisé avec son Mac. Il l'a emmené à l'atelier informatique de son collège, où l'animateur aurait voulu transférer des morceaux sur un PC... Je ne sais pas bien ce qu'il a fait, mais voici les symptômes :

- il n'est pas reconnu par iTunes (dans les sources)
- il monte sur le bureau comme une clé USB "NO NAME"
- il est formaté en FAT32 (vu via Utilitaire de disque)

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée pour faire en sorte qu'il soit à nouveau reconnu par iTunes ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## arbaot (30 Janvier 2010)

sous OsX le format des iPod est : Mac Os étendu (journalisé)

un tour là


----------



## Seingalt (30 Janvier 2010)

Oui, je l'ai reformaté en Mac OS étendu via Utilitaire de disque, mais les symptômes persistent : il monte sur le bureau comme une clé mais pas dans iTunes...


----------



## arbaot (30 Janvier 2010)

tester ça :?
Mon iPod nest pas reconnu dans iTunes ou sur le bureau du Mac


----------



## Seingalt (31 Janvier 2010)

J'ai testé tous les conseils donnés à cette adresse ("tester ça :?Mon iPod nest pas reconnu dans iTunes ou sur le bureau  du Mac"), mais rien n'y fait...


----------



## arbaot (31 Janvier 2010)

appuyer sur menu et le bouton select (celui du milieu) en meme temps pendant un tout petit moment jusqu'a ce que le l'ipod s'éteigne/s'allume avec la pomme ?
 après je sèche...


----------



## Seingalt (31 Janvier 2010)

Déjà fait aussi, mais merci quand même. 
Je crois que je vais me résoudre à passer dans une boutique.


----------



## Seingalt (31 Mars 2010)

Enfin résolu ! Grâce à un gars du SAV tél. d'Apple, et alors que l'iPod  n'est plus sous garantie.
Je poste donc la bonne manip :

-  Relier l'iPod au Mac
- Débrancher côté iPod
- Appuyer sur Menu +  bouton central ET rebrancher en maintenant enfoncé (faut un peu avoir 3  mains, mais on finit par y arriver)
- Ça force la reconnaissance par  iTunes qui va télécharger le bon logiciel (firmware) et restaurer l'iPod

Voilà.


----------

